# What to do???



## Yoshi (Oct 18, 2006)

I am new to mead making an thus jus spent a ton of money on everything i needed to get started... this includes buying 30 pounds of honey that did about $70 worth of damage ontop of what i spent for equipment. can anyone help me out on where i can get a better price with a deacent amount of variety around the San Diego, CA area?


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

I'm not a well-informed price guy, but when I sold honey for meadmaking at the shop we paid $110 for 60 pounds of local honey, and that's wholesale. That seems like not that bad a retail price for honey, but you'd want to ask a non-hobbyist.

For the price of a few batches' worth of honey, you can get into beekeeping! Then you're not only stocked for meadmaking, but you have a whole other mental illness, er, hobby to explore







.


----------



## chemistbert (Mar 4, 2004)

You can check bee culture to get an idea of how much retail/wholesale prices are. Otherwise trade a local beek mead for honey and you'll have a friend for life and a source of good honey.


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 18, 2006)

on the idea of bee keeping. oh god, im petrified of those things. ive seen what aniphelactic (i think thats how its spelled) shock looks like. i have minorly alergic when it comes to insects and i dont wanna test out my resiliance vs. a bee. ^_^ about finding someone that does honey, i should look into that about the trading and such.


----------



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

Yoshi, anaphalaxis is rare and we all felt the same way when we vigourously shook and dumped our 1st. 3 lb. package of bees into a brood chamber. Here we all are, stung, stunned and addicted to what has to be one of the deepest, sweetest glimpses into the heart of nature and life you can imagine, and in your own back yard! 

What's worse, we'll come over and help you get started! YOu'll never taste mead like that made with honey from your own bees. A whole season of yours' and your hives life, every flower, every sunny day working the bees, will flavor every sip.

[ October 25, 2006, 09:19 PM: Message edited by: Joel ]


----------



## kenpkr (Apr 6, 2004)

Try this Yoshi. 
Honey locator- Calif.


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

Well put Joel!


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 18, 2006)

Joel. your words were moving. unfortunaitly the long yellow streak down my back is magnetically pulling me away from the idea of having a hive in my back yard. oh dear god. i hope they arent bees. ^_^ BUT, i would oh so honestly prefer to buy the honey. i am not sure if i am responsible enough to keep a whole colony alive... and kenpkr... that link has just been added to my favorites. thanks.


----------



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

Thanks for the thought Ben.

Well Yoshi you should be able to find some great honey here! Mead On!


----------



## johnE (Jul 11, 2006)

i would like to make some mead but i have no idia what to do like wow much honey and so on can enyone help 
i have all the stuff to make wine is this the same stuff i wioul ues for mead ???


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

Winemaking equipment is perfect for mead. Check out the Intro to Meadmaking for, well, an intro  .


----------



## johnE (Jul 11, 2006)

thanks for that info ben it was just what i was looking for


----------

